# Interzoo 2012 report: 275 photos



## Gilles

Hello,

I went to Interzoo on thursday 17th of May. Here is a picture album with 275 pics (to much to upload here).

I also made a video, showcasing the Vortech MPxx pumps, the new GHL led lightning and other stuff i found on the fair.






*Freshwater*
































































































































*Oliver knott*






































*Tropica*


































*Juwel*












*Eheim*












*ADA Germany*


----------



## Gilles

*ELOS*














*EBI-Gold*












*AQUA-EL*












*Seawater*








































































































































































*GHL led verlichting*








*Vertex*








*Deltec*


----------



## Gilles

*ELOS*














*EBI-Gold*












*AQUA-EL*












*Seawater*








































































































































































*GHL led verlichting*








*Vertex*








*Deltec*


----------



## Gilles

*Other brands*






































*Other animals*


----------



## Gilles

*Other brands*






































*Other animals*


----------



## PinoyBoy

Great pictures. Must have been a very fun day. I don't know what interzoo is, but I'm assuming it's really big. Is it mainly an aquarium focused event or are they just the minority there?


----------



## fabry

http://www.interzoo.com/en/


----------

